# [SOLVED] Random crashes on Acer Travelmate 8100

## dertony

Hi,

I run Gentoo on my Acer Travelmate 8100, and I've got everything to work more or less. However, once in a while (sometimes hours, sometimes minutes) the system freezes completely. I have no idea what could be the reason for this, so I'm asking here if anyone got the same behaviour with their notebook. Also, any help with debuging would be nice. As I said I have no idea of what is causing this.

Thanks in advance,

Tony.

Kenel config:

```
CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_YENTA=m

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_AMDTP=m

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=m

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

CONFIG_IPX=m

CONFIG_IPX_INTERN=y

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=m

# CONFIG_IRLAN is not set

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

# CONFIG_DONGLE is not set

# CONFIG_IRPORT_SIR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR is not set

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

# CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_ALI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VLSI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_FIR is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP_TXCRC=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_ARLAN is not set

# CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1816A is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS100 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT2320 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DT019X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VXP440 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_USB_MIDI=m

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

Last edited by dertony on Thu Jul 28, 2005 12:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RayDude

Lockups are difficult to track down.

post the output of this:

```
uname -a

emerge --info

lsmod

cat /proc/cpuinfo

cat /proc/pci

cat /proc/meminfo

```

The first idea that popped to mind is a discussion I read last week where people are trying to figure out why Nvidia drivers cause random lock ups. Are you using the Nvidia binaries with X?

Raydude

----------

## RayDude

Oh, one other idea.

You can check /var/log/messages to see if there are any error messages in the next to last system log.

Raydude

----------

## dertony

Ok, I checked the system log and I found some suspicious entries:

I get hundreds of those:

```

...

Jul 11 16:13:37 gernetot [fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xd2ad00d0 still in use (map_count=1)

Jul 11 16:13:37 gernetot [fglrx:firegl_free_buffer_queue] *ERROR* buffer qeue 0xd2ad00c0 still mapped

Jul 11 16:13:37 gernetot [fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xd2ad00d0 still in use (map_count=1)

Jul 11 16:13:37 gernetot [fglrx:firegl_free_buffer_queue] *ERROR* buffer qeue 0xd2ad00c0 still mapped

Jul 11 16:13:37 gernetot [fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xd2ad0150 still in use (map_count=1)

Jul 11 16:13:37 gernetot [fglrx:firegl_free_buffer_queue] *ERROR* buffer qeue 0xd2ad0140 still mapped

Jul 11 16:13:37 gernetot [fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xd2ad0150 still in use (map_count=1)

Jul 11 16:13:37 gernetot [fglrx:firegl_free_buffer_queue] *ERROR* buffer qeue 0xd2ad0140 still mapped

...

```

The whole log is cluttered with them. My guess is now that those crappy ATI drivers do not support my Mobility X700 properly. I also have this entry in my Xorg.0.log: 

```
(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
```

Cheers,

Tony.

However I might be wrong, so I include the output of the other files liste anyway:

uname -a

```
Linux gernetot 2.6.12-gentoo-r3 #7 Sun Jul 10 17:01:20 CEST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.12-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.12

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Mar 11 2005, 13:17:01)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    [Not Present]

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r4

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/etc/portage/overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aac acpi alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth cdparanoia cdr crypt cups curl dbus doc dvd dvdr emboss encode esd ethereal fam ffmpeg flac font-server foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib ipv6 java jpeg junit kde libg++ libwww lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mng motif mp3 mpeg mysql nas ncurses nls nocd nptl ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oss pam pcmcia pda pdflib perl pic png python qt quicktime readline samba scanner sdl smartcard spell sse ssl svg tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb visualization vorbis wifi win32codecs xine xml2 xv zeroconf zlib linguas_de userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

irda                  116920  4

crc_ccitt               1920  1 irda

eth1394                17672  0

parport_pc             37444  0

parport                32584  1 parport_pc

yenta_socket           20488  1

rsrc_nonstatic         11392  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            43416  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

ohci1394               32436  0

ieee1394               91576  2 eth1394,ohci1394

snd_hda_intel          12640  1

fglrx                 241660  7

agpgart                29896  1 fglrx

sr_mod                 14116  0

cdrom                  38816  1 sr_mod

sg                     30496  0

snd_hda_codec          56064  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_seq_oss            32640  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6528  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_pcm_oss            48288  0

snd_mixer_oss          17408  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq                49936  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7052  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm                83336  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss

snd_timer              21508  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7812  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd                    46692  11 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_seq_oss,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm,snd_timer

psmouse                28804  0

ieee80211_crypt_wep     4292  0

ipw2200               173576  0

firmware_class          7936  1 ipw2200

ieee80211              43268  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         4936  3 ieee80211_crypt_wep,ipw2200,ieee80211

tg3                    94980  0

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 798.312

cache size      : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx est tm2

bogomips        : 1568.76

```

cat /proc/pci

```

PCI devices found:

  Bus  0, device   0, function  0:

    Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 3).

  Bus  0, device   1, function  0:

    PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 3).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  No bursts.  Min Gnt=12.

  Bus  0, device  27, function  0:

    Class 0403: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 4).

      IRQ 10.

      Non-prefetchable 64 bit memory at 0xc8000000 [0xc8003fff].

  Bus  0, device  28, function  0:

    PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 4).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  No bursts.  Min Gnt=4.

  Bus  0, device  28, function  1:

    PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 4).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  No bursts.  Min Gnt=4.

  Bus  0, device  28, function  2:

    PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 4).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  No bursts.  Min Gnt=4.

  Bus  0, device  29, function  0:

    USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 4).

      IRQ 11.

      I/O at 0x1800 [0x181f].

  Bus  0, device  29, function  1:

    USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 4).

      IRQ 11.

      I/O at 0x1820 [0x183f].

  Bus  0, device  29, function  2:

    USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 4).

      IRQ 10.

      I/O at 0x1840 [0x185f].

  Bus  0, device  29, function  3:

    USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 4).

      IRQ 10.

      I/O at 0x1860 [0x187f].

  Bus  0, device  29, function  7:

    USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 4).

      IRQ 11.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xc8004000 [0xc80043ff].

  Bus  0, device  30, function  0:

    PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 212).

      Master Capable.  No bursts.  Min Gnt=4.

  Bus  0, device  31, function  0:

    ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 4).

  Bus  0, device  31, function  2:

    IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 4).

      IRQ 11.

      I/O at 0x18a0 [0x18af].

  Bus  0, device  31, function  3:

    SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 4).

      IRQ 11.

      I/O at 0x18e0 [0x18ff].

  Bus  1, device   0, function  0:

    VGA compatible controller: PCI device 1002:5653 (ATI Technologies Inc) (rev 0).

      IRQ 10.

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd0000000 [0xd7ffffff].

      I/O at 0x2000 [0x20ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xc8100000 [0xc810ffff].

  Bus  6, device   3, function  0:

    Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG MiniPCI Adapter (rev 5).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=3.Max Lat=24.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xc8214000 [0xc8214fff].

  Bus  6, device   6, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 3).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=64.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xc8200000 [0xc820ffff].

  Bus  6, device   7, function  0:

    FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) (rev 0).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=3.Max Lat=4.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xc8215000 [0xc82157ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xc8210000 [0xc8213fff].

  Bus  6, device   9, function  0:

    CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M3/MC3 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller (rev 0).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  Latency=168.  Min Gnt=128.Max Lat=5.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xc8216000 [0xc8216fff].

  Bus  6, device   9, function  1:

    CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M3/MC3 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller (#2) (rev 0).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  Latency=168.  Min Gnt=128.Max Lat=5.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xc8217000 [0xc8217fff].

  Bus  6, device   9, function  3:

    CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M3/MC3 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller (#3) (rev 0).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  Latency=168.  Min Gnt=128.Max Lat=5.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0x20000000 [0x20000fff].

  Bus  6, device   9, function  2:

    System peripheral: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711Mx 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Accelerator (rev 0).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xc8218000 [0xc8218fff].

```

cat /proc/meminfo

```

MemTotal:       514068 kB

MemFree:         82492 kB

Buffers:         34856 kB

Cached:         257540 kB

SwapCached:       2756 kB

Active:         182052 kB

Inactive:       207108 kB

HighTotal:           0 kB

HighFree:            0 kB

LowTotal:       514068 kB

LowFree:         82492 kB

SwapTotal:      971924 kB

SwapFree:       964928 kB

Dirty:               4 kB

Writeback:           0 kB

Mapped:         138740 kB

Slab:            16436 kB

CommitLimit:   1228956 kB

Committed_AS:   161112 kB

PageTables:       1612 kB

VmallocTotal:   516056 kB

VmallocUsed:    146604 kB

VmallocChunk:   369280 kB

```

----------

## RayDude

 *dertony wrote:*   

> Ok, I checked the system log and I found some suspicious entries:
> 
> I get hundreds of those:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I get the latter message with my Radeon 9000, I think that one's fine, however the others I've not seen before. Looks like that could be the problem

Are you using the latest and greatest ATI drivers? In other words have you:

```
echo media-video/ati-drivers ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo media-video/ati-drivers-extra ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge ati-drivers ati-drivers-extra
```

I'm using 8.14.13-r1 at home. I feel the later the driver, the more likely it is to support your newer hardware well.

 *dertony wrote:*   

> Cheers,
> 
> Tony.
> 
> However I might be wrong, so I include the output of the other files liste anyway:
> ...

 

Everything else looks okay to me. After the next hang, reboot and check the last log entry before the line that reads "syslog-ng version 1.6.5 starting"

Basically go to the end and search backward for the word "syslog-ng", just before the starting line there may be a clue as to what's happening when the system crashes.

The fact that your hardware is so new makes me doubt this is a hardware problem. Unless you dropped it out the back of your Volvo (like my best friend did heh).

If you had access to an identical laptop you could play musical hard drives to see if it fails. Then if it didn't you'd know its a hardware problem, if it did its likely software.

My gut says go after the ATI driver.

Your CFLAGS are very reasonable. What version of gcc are you using?

As for your USE line: I suggest you not use APM, remove it from your use and make sure to remove it from your kernel. APM is more trouble than it helps these days by my experience.

I've read that IPV6 causes problems with Mozilla stuff, but I don't believe it hangs CPUs, just programs. I have -ipv6 on my machines.

Raydude

----------

## bonbons

 *RayDude wrote:*   

> As for your USE line: I suggest you not use APM, remove it from your use and make sure to remove it from your kernel. APM is more trouble than it helps these days by my experience.
> 
> I've read that IPV6 causes problems with Mozilla stuff, but I don't believe it hangs CPUs, just programs. I have -ipv6 on my machines.

 I have an older Travelmate 66x, and that does not even support APM, just ACPI.

Anyhow, I run all my boxes with ACPI (even those pre 2000) and they work just fine. Just that the monitor does not go into powersaving when at Linux console (X works fine)

----------

## dertony

Ok, he did it again. This time I looked into /var/log/messages and I found nothing. Not even those fireglx errors. This time after one day of behaving right. And yes, I use the latest and greatest ATI drivers.

Man this sucks  :Sad: 

Tony.

----------

## exobuzz

Just to let you know, I am also having these lockup problems on my laptop. Acer Travelmate 8104.

It has occured with kernel 2.6.10/2.6.11 2.6.12 and 2.6.13-rc3

It happens with the x.org radeon driver as well as the fglrx driver. Nothing in any logs to point to the problem. It might be my imagination but it seems to occur more when the machine is under a lot of network or disk activity.

I'm running another distribution, (ubuntu), but thought I would check out this forum for laptop issues, as I quite often find useful information in these forums.

----------

## dertony

Well, at least someone who has the same problems. My guess is that it is related with the kernel libata. Sometimes upon boot I get a kernel panic and a trace witch hints at the ata drivers. I hope the problem goes away as libata matures.

----------

## RayDude

 *dertony wrote:*   

> Well, at least someone who has the same problems. My guess is that it is related with the kernel libata. Sometimes upon boot I get a kernel panic and a trace witch hints at the ata drivers. I hope the problem goes away as libata matures.

 

Just thought of something.

This is a very new laptop, right? Have you disabled all the ATA work around code in the kernel?

And you could disable all the generic support as well.

Specifically what I'm talking about is these entries in menuconfig (drivers -> ata)

```
< >     generic/default IDE chipset support

  [ ]     CMD640 chipset bugfix/support

< >       Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support

< >       RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support
```

Or are you talking about sata support in libata?

Raydude

----------

## exobuzz

 *RayDude wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Or are you talking about sata support in libata?
> 
> 

 

sata support.

...

Last night I compiled another custom kernel. This time though, I based it on the make defdefault rather than my distribution defaults (Which builds just about everything and the kitchen sink). I also chose to compile stuff into the kernel rather than having them as modules and using initrd. Not everything is configured yet, but I have not had a freeze since. (And this is the longest so far without).

If I don't crash in the next day or so, Ill post my config etc.

----------

## RayDude

 *exobuzz wrote:*   

>  *RayDude wrote:*   
> 
> Or are you talking about sata support in libata?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Very cool. Sounds like it could be a driver interaction problem...

Raydude

----------

## exobuzz

Bad news I'm afraid. Everything seemed fine. 24 hours without a crash. Left it over night downloading a file, and the machine had locked up by morning. Then after a reboot, it lasted just 15 minutes.  :Sad: 

Very annoying!

----------

## RayDude

 *exobuzz wrote:*   

> Bad news I'm afraid. Everything seemed fine. 24 hours without a crash. Left it over night downloading a file, and the machine had locked up by morning. Then after a reboot, it lasted just 15 minutes. 
> 
> Very annoying!

 

Hey for giggles try down clocking it. It is a laptop after all.

In your kernel, enable ACPI (it is already, right?)

Enable the appropriate driver for your system (probably the centrino stuff).

Enable the Performance and Ondemand governors.

Then in /etc/conf.d/local.start add these lines:

```
echo -n ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

echo -n 1400 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
```

I think Centrino supports very fine resolution cpu scaling, to be sure you have 1400 MHz, do this:

```
cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
```

If it works when its throttled down, I suspect there's a problem with the hardware... Windows doesn't do much with the CPU, Gentoo on the otherhand makes a processor work (when it has something for it to do). So windows may not be pushing it hard enough to make it crash. Where as Gentoo does.

Let me know if you learn anything else, I'm fascinated.

Raydude

----------

## exobuzz

just saw a post on these forums

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-304391-start-75.html

see the SergOS post. I have now applied the piix patch and running with disks as hda.

Let's see what happens. I read on the mailinglist the patch was written something bout freezes with the sata driver so..

In regards to the frequency stuff. Ive ran at 800mhz (powersave mode) and ondemand or userspace with powernowd and this didnt seem to stop the crashing..

----------

## RayDude

 *exobuzz wrote:*   

> just saw a post on these forums
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-304391-start-75.html
> 
> see the SergOS post. I have now applied the piix patch and running with disks as hda.
> ...

 

Good luck, let me know. Its like a little drama. Oh I know a soap opera:

"As the Celerons Clock"

"Another CPU to Boot"

"As the Windows Shade"

...

 :Very Happy: 

Raydude

----------

## dertony

Cool stuff. I'll try the patch too and report my results.

Hmmm, slowly my laptop starts to work...  :Smile: 

----------

## SergOS

 *exobuzz wrote:*   

> In regards to the frequency stuff. Ive ran at 800mhz (powersave mode) and ondemand or userspace with powernowd and this didnt seem to stop the crashing..

 

Try cpufreqd and cpufreq-utils - for me this apps is the best choise  :Wink: 

----------

## mickwd

I've got a Travelmate 8103, and I'm getting the same crashes, too. I get a crash roughly about once every 10-20 hours (but it varies). The crashes seem to occur most often when I'm doing a long emerge (mozilla, or some KDE update, for example), so I'm guessing it might be disk-related, too. But if the machine's not busy, it'll stay up for a long time.

I'm currently using the libata driver, with a patch to allow DMA usage on the DVD drive. I'm using ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1. I've got BIOS version 3C17, with the DSDT fix from http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/index.php

If you guys get good results from the ATA patch, I'll give it a try, too, and let you know how I get on.

But apart from these occasional lock-ups, and the internal modem not working, the machine is working great.

----------

## exobuzz

I have not crashed since I used the piix patch (Thats a few days). I guess the bug is in the libata driver.

Just got bluetooth and wireless working. Just the smart card and the mmc reader (no cards to test it with yet)...

Oh and kmix doesnt control the "front mixer" which is what i need for master volume control.

almost there...

----------

## dertony

That did the trick for me too. Thanks everyone for their help!

BTW: I haven't got smart card and the mmc reader to work either. For the SC there seem to be linux drivers availiable at www.omnikey.com, but I have not yet tested them. For MMC, the support is non existant. It is a O2Micro chip, but they don't provide linux drivers.

But allow me one question: Did you get cardmgr running without freezing your system?

----------

## exobuzz

 *dertony wrote:*   

> That did the trick for me too. Thanks everyone for their help!
> 
> BTW: I haven't got smart card and the mmc reader to work either. For the SC there seem to be linux drivers availiable at www.omnikey.com, but I have not yet tested them. For MMC, the support is non existant. It is a O2Micro chip, but they don't provide linux drivers.
> 
> But allow me one question: Did you get cardmgr running without freezing your system?

 

you mean the other way around right? the smartcard is form o2micro.

there are o2micro drivers for kernel 2.4 and pcmcia-cs but they will not build on 2.6 kernels.

perhaps someone here can get them to build

http://www.linuxnet.com/drivers/readers/files/O2Micro_OZ711Ex_SCR_122_Linux_Kernel24_OpenSource.zip

I believe cardmgr is working on my machine. I remember when I first installed my distribution (kubuntu), I commented out a port range in the configuration file as it caused the system to freeze.. this is something I also had to do on my older dell inspiron 8000 laptop.

in /etc/pcmcia/config.opts

include port 0x100-0x4ff

#include port 0x800-0x8ff

include port 0xc00-0xcff

----------

## SergOS

To exobuzz :

Thanks for pcmcia config.opts

----------

## dertony

Jep, thanks exobuzz. PCMCIA is working now for me too  :Smile: 

PS: And yes, you're right. Both the cardreader and the smartcard are from O2Micro.

----------

## exobuzz

 *dertony wrote:*   

> For the SC there seem to be linux drivers availiable at www.omnikey.com, but I have not yet tested them. For MMC, the support is non existant. It is a O2Micro chip, but they don't provide linux drivers.

 

I wrote to o2micro a couple of days ago in regards to linux driver support for the smartcard and mmc. here is the reply

"We are about ready to release both the Smartcard & Media card readers'

Linux drivers.  We are still doing some final testing.  We know that we

have been late in providing these drivers but we are very busy with many

projects.  They should be available within a month or so."

which is good news... Of course I have already offered to test their current version. I wonder if they will let me..

----------

## dertony

That's great news! Please post any updates/news you receive here!

----------

## Akhouk

Yeah, that would be great. Please post here if anyone has any news.

----------

## exobuzz

I just emailed O2Micro to get an update, and had a little search on the net just in case.. and..

Drivers are OUT!

Info in this mail:

http://archives.neohapsis.com/archives/dev/muscle/2005-q3/0287.html

I'm currently trying them out now. Let me know how you get on.

[edit] I'm not sure but these drivers may only be for the smartcard reader/

----------

## exobuzz

Just got a mail back.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> We have released our latest Smartcardbus PCMCIA Smartcard Reader Linux
> 
> kernel 2.6 Driver.  You may find it on www.musclecard.com in the drivers
> ...

 

Not so great news about the flash reader however..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> As for the flash reader driver, this is still in the pipe to be worked
> 
> on.  We have had to put this driver on hold due to lack of resources and
> ...

 

----------

## dertony

I can verify that the smartcard reader works. I played around with it for a few hours and got pcsc and opensc to work. (To enable pcsc support in opensc I had to recompile with pcsc-lite in the USE flags.)

However, I was not able to get libchipcard2 to access the reader. That is a bit unlucky because many smartcard applications for Linux use this library. Sadly, its setup is a bit weird and I don't know how to write a config for a PCMCIA reader. If anyone has any clues...  :Wink: 

BTW: The smartcards supplied with the Notebook are not supported by OpenSC, as it seems.

----------

## Lum

 *exobuzz wrote:*   

> Just got bluetooth and wireless working.

 

Any chance you can tell me how you got these working? I think I have the bluetooth working, but the wireless does not want to work. It was hard enough getting it to compile, but now it complains that the radio is switched off, but the key on the front does nothing.

----------

## exobuzz

I certainly will try.. I will post some information this weekend.. I just drank 6 pints and ate a stinking kebab (not all at once), and am a bit worse for wear.. I used to be able to handle nights out like this, but it must be my age.. bedtime  :Smile: 

----------

## Lum

 *exobuzz wrote:*   

> I certainly will try.. I will post some information this weekend.. I just drank 6 pints and ate a stinking kebab (not all at once), and am a bit worse for wear.. I used to be able to handle nights out like this, but it must be my age.. bedtime 

 

Thank's it's appreciated. This thing does not want to work for me, keeps saying it can't power up the device and when you get that to work, it can't send it any commands.

----------

## exobuzz

ok.. To get it to work, I installed the ipw2200 module and firmware

(I sort of followed the instructions here)

http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623

i use the module option led=1 for the ipw2200 module.

I also use the following in my /etc/network/interfaces

# Wireless

iface eth1 inet dhcp

        pre-up /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant -Bw -Dipw -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

        post-down killall -q wpa_supplicant

(Not running wpa_supplicant all the time as a daemon)

Then, once booted, if I need wireless I can press the button (if it's not already flashing), and manually do 'ifup eth1'

The instructions on the forum above are for ubuntu, not for gentoo. Sorry, I don't actually run gentoo, but I just find the gentoo forums very useful  :Smile: 

However the instructions do show how to configure wpa_supplicant.

----------

## Lum

That isn't working for me, I get the following

```
xellos etc # /etc/init.d/net.eth2 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting eth2

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth2 ...

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported                  [ ok ]

 *     timed out                                                          [ !! ]
```

dmesg

```
ipw2200: No space for Tx

ipw2200: failed to send RTS_THRESHOLD command

ipw2200: No space for Tx

ipw2200: failed to send FRAG_THRESHOLD command

ipw2200: No space for Tx

ipw2200: failed to send POWER_MODE command

ipw2200: No space for Tx

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command
```

edit: also I don't have the bluetooth working, how did you get that to work? which driver in the kernel?

----------

## exobuzz

Im running bluez-utils which starts from init.d

I have the following loaded when I am booted up.

rfcomm                 36188  0

l2cap                  23428  5 rfcomm

bluetooth              44036  4 rfcomm,l2cap

Then if I press the bluetooth button it automatically loads the required module

Oct  9 15:22:24 localhost hcid[4773]: HCI dev 0 registered

Oct  9 15:22:24 localhost kernel: Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.8

Oct  9 15:22:24 localhost kernel: usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb

Oct  9 15:22:24 localhost hcid[4773]: HCI dev 0 up

Oct  9 15:22:24 localhost hcid[4773]: Starting security manager 0

(lsmod)

hci_usb                13128  6

rfcomm                 36188  6

l2cap                  23428  5 rfcomm

bluetooth              44036  15 hci_usb,rfcomm,l2cap

I'm running on a kernel 2.6.12 btw

----------

## dertony

@Lum

Is it possible that you have no crypto support in your kernel? To run the encryption modules necessary for wpa you need the ARC4 and AES cipher and the MICHAEL MIC aswell as CRC32 hash support in your kernel.

Hope that helps,

Tony.

----------

## Lum

 *dertony wrote:*   

> @Lum
> 
> Is it possible that you have no crypto support in your kernel? To run the encryption modules necessary for wpa you need the ARC4 and AES cipher and the MICHAEL MIC aswell as CRC32 hash support in your kernel.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> ...

 

I modularised all the crypto and library functions just in case something like this needed it, so it isn't that.

I'm having more joy with bluetooth though. I've gotten it to work providing that I start /etc/init.d/bluetooth after I press the button on the front to activate the device. I've written a little script that checks for the presence of the device and either starts or stops bluetooth accordingly, now I need to figure out how to make that key on the front do something as it is currently generating an unknown keycode that gets logged in dmesg. if I can somehow attach that to my script, bluetooth will be perfect!

----------

## dertony

To get the various keys to work I created an init script witch maps the scancodes to the keycodes and a xmodmap file with makes them usable in X11. The Bluetooth key is one of them. Here they are:

/etc/init.d/keycodes

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

depend() {

        need localmount

}

start() {

        if [ -n "$KEYCODES" -a -x /usr/bin/setkeycodes ]

        then

                ebegin "Loading scan code to key code mappings"

                /usr/bin/setkeycodes $KEYCODES

                eend $? "Error loading key code mappings"

        fi

}

```

/etc/conf.d/keycodes

```
KEYCODES="e025 140 e026 141 e027 142 e029 143 e033 144 e034 153 e055 146 e056 147 e057 148 e058 149 e071 150 e072 160 e073 161 e074 152"

```

xmodmap.conf

```
keycode 161 = F20

keycode 193 = F21

keycode 223 = F22

keycode 227 = F23

keycode 178 = F25

keycode 146 = F28

keycode 201 = F29

keycode 198 = F30

keycode 199 = F31

keycode 200 = F32

keycode 147 = F33

keycode 159 = F34

keycode 151 = F35

keycode 163 = F19

keycode 160 = XF86AudioMute

keycode 236 = XF86Mail

keycode 178 = XF86WWW

keycode 176 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume

keycode 174 = XF86AudioLowerVolume

```

The init script is in the default runlevel and the xmodmap is executed in .xinitrc/KDE Autostart by "xmodmap xmodmap.conf".

Tony.

----------

## Lum

That looks like the kind of thing I want to do, thanks.

However is there any way to remove the dependency on X? in theory I could use bluetooth without starting the X server, is there no way of making inittab do this?

----------

## exobuzz

You should not need to do anything with the bluetooth key. If you use hotplug, then

the module will be loaded as soon as you press the button. The button is the equivalent of inserted a usb device so hotplug takes care of everything.

----------

## Lum

 *exobuzz wrote:*   

> You should not need to do anything with the bluetooth key. If you use hotplug, then
> 
> the module will be loaded as soon as you press the button. The button is the equivalent of inserted a usb device so hotplug takes care of everything.

 

Indeed, but the bluetooth init script does not start correctly (rfcomm fails) if bluetooth is not active when it runs, so I was hoping to start and stop that with the key.

----------

## dertony

Well, you should be able to write some scripts in the /etc/hotplug directory, however those I wrote did not work properly, so I reverted to the button hack. Documentation seems very rare too...  :Confused: 

----------

## Akhouk

Does anyone know anything about getting the Internal Modem working? Is it possible? What chipset is it?

----------

## Lum

It's an Agere Systems HDA modem, and given that the Windows driver from their site doesn't install properly (I had to use Windows Update to get a working driver) I wouldn't get your hopes up on this one  :Sad: 

----------

## dertony

 *Akhouk wrote:*   

> Does anyone know anything about getting the Internal Modem working? Is it possible? What chipset is it?

 

I think support for this is underway. The alsa-devs are probably working on getting it in the intel-hda driver, just like the intel8x0m driver, but due to the fact that the driver is quite new it only takes some time. If you look into the ChangeLog for alsa 1.10rc2 here you can see some modem work. I have not tested this but it looks promising to me. I will keep an eye on that.

----------

## exobuzz

Just to update you on the flash reader...

I wrote again to o2micro to see if there had been any progress. In the last email they told me development had been postponed..

Today I got the reply

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> We are having some trouble with this driver.  I don't know when it will
> 
> be finalized.
> ...

 

Not too positive..but he said 'when', rather than 'if', so I guess I have to be patient.

----------

